# Zeilen-Anzahl abfragen bei Datenbank



## zuhülf (8. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe hier eine Datenbank, in der sich eine Tabelle befindet.

Um bestimmte Werte aus dieser Tabelle in Arrays zu speichern, benötige ich die Anzahl der Zeilen, um den Array in der richtigen Länge zu definieren.

Ich habe etwas im Internet gesucht und bin auf eine Methode getRowCount() gestoßen.

Jedoch verstehe ich nicht ganz, wozu diese Methode jetzt gehört und wie ich sie am besten bei mir aufrufen kann, um die Zeilenanzahl zurückgeliefert in einem integer einspeichern zu können.

Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tip für mich?


----------



## Reinski (8. Jun 2006)

Hi,
wenn dein ResultSet scrollbar ist, kannst du das so machen:
	
	
	
	





```
ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery(
		"SELECT LAST_NAME, FIRST_NAME FROM EMPLOYEES");
rs.last();
int numberOfRows = rs.getRow();
```
Wenn nicht, musst du die Zeilenzahl per 'SELECT COUNT(*) ...' einlesen.

Details findest du bei Sun. Im Dokument einfach mal nach 'numberOfRows' suchen...
Gruß!

reinski


----------



## zuhülf (9. Jun 2006)

Hallo!

Beim kompilieren bekomme ich bei deinem Code immer in der Zeile rs.last(); den Fehler: identifier expected.

Was bedeutet das?

Und muss das FIRST_NAME, LAST_NAME immer so heißen, oder einfach irgendeine Spalte aus meiner Tabelle?

Trotzdem schonmal danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Caffè Latte (9. Jun 2006)

Hi,

poste mal deinen Code. Und dein SQL-Statement musst du natürlich selber wissen (woher sollen wir wissen, was du aus der Tabelle rausholen willst?).


----------



## Guest (9. Jun 2006)

Hier ist irgendwas richtig falsch, bekomme jetzt nur ncoh Fehler, ich denke, das hat jetzt nicht mehr in erster Linie mit der Datenbank zu tun.
Ich muss erstmal schaun, dass ich etwas ins Reine bring, dann werde ich mich wieder melden.


----------

